# Un tranquillo week-end di paura parte seconda. . Mattie e la bgnacouda (Edit)



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2014)

Arriviamo al super.
Io. Il Patriarca e Mattia. 
Ci comanda a bacchetta mandandoci di qui e di là presupponendo che, seguendo solo il suo dito indice, noi riusciamo a capire cosa vuole.
Io sono abituata. Mattia no. E comincia a vagare sperduto tra scaffali di detersivi guardandosi intorno sconcertato mentre il Patriarca, sempre più  aggrottato, gli indica ferocemente mille cose.
Lo salvo e lo mando a prendere il vino. Rigorosamente rosso. (tanto so che poi il sommo lo cambia, ma intanto...)
Prendo cardi. Finocchi freschi. Teste infinite d'aglio. Sedani e peperoni.
Il sommo intanto sceglie l'olio, rigorosamente extra. Rigorosamente bio.
poi tocca al vino.
Mattia aveva preso un corposo barbera, lui, riponendolo quasi schifato sullo  scaffale, decide per una (un?) bonarda.
Poi la tragedia.
Non ci sono le acciughe sotto sale.
Ci sono tutte. Tutte. Tranne loro.
-Nessuna concessione. Devono essere sotto sale.- pontifica lui, mentre in sottofondo un tuono squarcia il silenzio della sera.

Usciamo e Mattia, incautamente, dice.
-Ci penso io. Mi carico di responsabilità e vado in un altro super. Voi andate pure a casa a preparare.-


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Lo guardo terrorizzato. -Mattia guarda...andiamo tutti insieme è meglio...- dico facendogli gli occhiacci laser alla Mazinga Z.
Niente. Non raccoglie. Minchia che tordo.
-Ma noooo Tebe dai! Sarò in grado di prendere delle acciughe sotto sale no?-
Mi viene da dire no, ma...forse...insomma. Può chiedere. Poi acciughe sotto sale va da se che sono sotto sale.
Insomma...
-Ok amorino...vai.-
-Prendine 400 grammi. Piuttosto di più. Hai capito bene?- lo incalza il Patriarca.
-Tranquillo Victor. Siamo in una botte di ferro. Stasera Bagacouda!-
Abbasso gli occhi e mi infilo in macchina, guardando Mattia che si infila nella sua.


Un ora dopo...
-Ciao ragazzi, trovato tutto! Guarda Victor che belle acciughe paffute sotto sale ho trovato!Ho anche chiesto perchè non le vedevo e il tipo della pescheria le ha cercate con me.-





ha preso un chilo di acciughe marinate.
:bandiera:


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2014)

ma allora a Mattia è piaciuta la bagnacauda??


----------



## Fantastica (24 Novembre 2014)

è quello che tutti ansisamente ci domandiamo.


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

e la bagnacouda gli è piaciuta tantissimo.
la sera dopo. quando finalmente abbiamo trovato le acciughe sotto sale.


----------



## Cattivik (24 Novembre 2014)

Io voglio sapere la reazione del Sommo alla vista delle marinate... 

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (24 Novembre 2014)

Gli occhi del sommo si sono immediatamente iniettati di sangue, poi, alzando una confezione di alici marinate, gliele ha messe davanti agli occhi dicendo -Cosa leggi?-
E Mattia - Alici marinate.-
E il sommo -Quindi cosa ti ha fatto supporre che fossero sotto sale?-
Attimo di silenzio e -E' colpa dell'omino della coop!!! Non uccidermi Victor, ti prego!-

A quel punto mio padre è scoppiato a ridere, lo ha preso per una spalla e lo ha costretto ad accendere il pc, andare su google e cercare in foto "alici sotto sale".
E poi lo ha interrogato sui due diversi metodi di conservazione.





meno male che quesi incontri avvengono moooolto raramente. Molto.
perdo anni di vita ogni volta.
:unhappy:


----------



## Cattivik (25 Novembre 2014)

Il Sommo grande nella sua severità come nella sua magnanimità...

Educa e riconduce sulla retta via... 

Cattivik

P.S. Però vero che lui non lo incrocio...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2014)

Ahahahahahaha sto ridendo da 5 minuti sulla metro e mi stanno guardando stralunati (i poveri derelitti che vanno al lavoro come me)... Ma come le acciughe marinate Ahahahahahaha


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe;bt10354 ha detto:
			
		

> Gli occhi del sommo si sono immediatamente iniettati di sangue, poi, alzando una confezione di alici marinate, gliele ha messe davanti agli occhi dicendo -Cosa leggi?-
> E Mattia - Alici marinate.-
> E il sommo -Quindi cosa ti ha fatto supporre che fossero sotto sale?-y
> Attimo di silenzio e -E' colpa dell'omino della coop!!! Non uccidermi Victor, ti prego!-
> ...


Il Sommo è indiscutibilmente saggio


----------



## free (25 Novembre 2014)

ma Mattia secondo me è una persona molto disponibile e attiva, uno di quelli che ti dicono: non ti preoccupare, ci penso io! 
il che è apprezzabile a prescindere dai risultati, che a volte possono deludere le aspettative

...intanto mica è tornato a mani vuote


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Mattia è adorabile e devo ammettere che dai tuoi racconti traspare anche quanto tu voglia bene a tuo padre. 

Mi spiace solo per le povere acciughine...:blank:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

Cosa ci farete con un chilo di alici marinate?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa;bt10364 ha detto:
			
		

> Cosa ci farete con un chilo di alici marinate?


:rotfl::rotfl: Io le regalerei ai vicini per natale in comode confezioni natalizie :carneval:


----------

